# Monitor/enclosure pics



## mr burrito = god (Apr 21, 2007)

G'Day
I am just after some pics of montors and there enclosures, anything from ackies to perenties.
Cheers,
Chad.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2007)

hi mr burrito,i have a few of my set ups but not sure how to get them out of the cameras site on to my computers picture site to show u,never done it before


----------



## Cylias (Apr 22, 2007)

Put it on your gallery, I find its easier then resizing everything, haha, maybe im just lazy!


Kevin


----------



## mr burrito = god (Apr 22, 2007)

bump


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

pics as promised


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

sorry just got it working,heres some more,last pic is gillens tank,heres one of them on the nest box,followed by the stoors stack,then the ridgey stack and cage,and the pair of ridgeys basking


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

whole ridgey cage and another shot of gillens basking above ply stack


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

we r slowly getting bigger,lol,next some mertons


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

and finally the lacies


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

last few


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

id love to see how others have set theres up as well,indoors and out and pics of the monitors as well
cant get enough of them,lol


----------



## mr burrito = god (Apr 23, 2007)

cheers mate love the laceys are they going to be kept outside, how old are the mertons and cheers again


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 23, 2007)

And a couple more


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

yep the lacies will be going out come spring ,fulltime as they r starting to come of size,the mertons r coming on to 2 years of age,still got some growing to do


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

They all yours Auzlizardking?


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 23, 2007)

No  Need to take some good photos of the Accies


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

awsome pics auslizardking,some lovely specimens,i need to make some more room me thinks,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

i like your ackie stack pic auslizardking,they look like sizable ackies


----------



## Tristis (Apr 23, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> No  Need to take some good photos of the Accies



come on at lease give me credit for my photo


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

Auzlizardking said:


> No  Need to take some good photos of the Accies


 
Damn, was gonna say that I'd have to come and pick up my next enclosure to check them all out... 

As a kid I ALWAYS wanted snakes, my olds caved a little and I had a beardie and a few blueys - once I moved out I was sure I would load up with snakes (which I may still do) but since getting my Ackie I am absolutely in love with Monitors and am looking at getting more and more...I can sit here and watch my Ackie all day...

...first on the list is two more Ackies, some Gilleni and my real goal is a Mertens or two


----------



## Tristis (Apr 23, 2007)

nice collection of monitors you got there.
heres some of mine


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

yep ackies do that to u,i started with them as well,u shouls see them as juvies when u keep them comunally,lol,very fun to watch,ive only been breeding the ackies so far,hoping for stoors and gillens to follow suit this season coming the lacies and mertons still need to grow some,though the mertons have been seen to mate but they r still quite young,another monitor behaviour thats rather quirky,lol,u gotta love them,not sure which r my faves,love the lacies and mertons,but the others just as much,id have to say my fave reptiles


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

love those tristis,thanks for the pics,nice lot u got there tristis


----------



## Auzlizardking (Apr 23, 2007)

Tristis said:


> come on at lease give me credit for my photo



If I see great photos I save them and change my screen saver every week so I have hundreds


----------



## Tristis (Apr 23, 2007)

richardsc do you have any more pics of your ackies?? are they west aussie animals one looks like it.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

not sure where they r from,the female does look a tad reddish but similar looking to alice springs form,but i couldnt tell u,the male is really yellow with black reticulations,ill get some more pics of them for u


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

*'Bout time I took some decent shots...*

Here is a shot of my current enclosure (3x2x2) but just got my hands on a 5x2x2 aquarium which I will be doing up as a display tank for my Ackie (hopefully trio in the not too distant future)...

...I will post my Ackie in my gallery as it is a pain to resize it and the only clear shot of him I have managed so far 

...He is still only very young but is colouring up brilliantly with some real nice bright orange coming through (he seems to have dulled in the last few days so I am expecting him to shed start shedding again shortly), and since making some changes to temps and the enclosure he seems really settled - doesn't dash off when I walk by and is happy to cruise around and bask with me watching now...


----------



## Tristis (Apr 23, 2007)

thanks, yeah your female looks almost like my WA 's


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

heres a pic of some of last years juvie ackies from last year


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

she does abit yeah,but shes not as well defined as yours is,thats an awsome wa ackie tristis


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

thats a nice set up aslan,lots of running around space for the little fella


----------



## Tristis (Apr 23, 2007)

looks good Aslan


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

richardsc said:


> thats a nice set up aslan,lots of running around space for the little fella


 
..and boy is the space used. Unbelievable how active he is...part of the reason he is going to a tank. The sound of sand in the tracks of sliding glass doors does my head in!


----------



## freerider (Apr 23, 2007)

Dont have many photos on this computer and most have seen before, but oh well.
Monitors past and present...
Acckies


----------



## freerider (Apr 23, 2007)

Laccies


----------



## freerider (Apr 23, 2007)

Mitchells


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

*Freerider *- I love looking at your setups, and I haven't seen that Ackie one before. That's brilliant, looks excellent.

What size is the tank and where did you get the stand from? I have a 5x2x2 that I want to convert up and (hopefully) look something like that...


----------



## freerider (Apr 23, 2007)

Hi Aslan
I built the stand and yes it is a 5 x 2 x 2ft as well plenty big enough...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

That's awesome, I am looking at building a stand as well - probably much more basic than your own though. That Mitchelli enclosure is fantastic - I have to thank you for putting together such awesome display enclosures...

...my Missus was getting a bit upset at all the talk of Monitor setups around the house until she saw some top display ones and is now deciding where she can put them in the house just like furniture pieces!


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 23, 2007)

I have a 7 x 3 x 3 aquarium...Unfortunately nothing is in it at the moment...I can upgrade my license in a few months tho, then i will be getting some ackies...


----------



## freerider (Apr 23, 2007)

Yeah my house is set up almost like a zoo, diamonds in one corner monitor enclosures in the other side, beardies and frillys in the lounge and Vens in the spare room....
Lucky I have a big house and its only me there!!!
Girlfriend loves them all except the RBBS something about looking evil... but thats probably why I like em


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

Reptilian said:


> I have a 7 x 3 x 3 aquarium...Unfortunately nothing is in it at the moment...I can upgrade my license in a few months tho, then i will be getting some ackies...


 
Wow, you could house a dozen of them in there  Gotta say I would be tempted for something more like a Mertens if I had a tank that sort of size...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

freerider said:


> Yeah my house is set up almost like a zoo, diamonds in one corner monitor enclosures in the other side, beardies and frillys in the lounge and Vens in the spare room....
> Lucky I have a big house and its only me there!!!
> Girlfriend loves them all except the RBBS something about looking evil... but thats probably why I like em


 
*Freerider* - I definately see my house headed the same way (here's hoping)...

I am planning on the study becoming a study/herp room and then having display enclosures throughout the house...

At the moment I am planning out my 5x2x2 and hopefully will have it cleaned some time this week, then start slogging away at it. Hopefully in a few weeks time the Ackie can move in and the Diamond can move into the Ackie's old enclosure...

But as I said, long term I would love Mertens or two and that Mitchell's enclosure you have setup looks tops, I will definately be looking at a similar style of setup.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 23, 2007)

Aslan said:


> Wow, you could house a dozen of them in there  Gotta say I would be tempted for something more like a Mertens if I had a tank that sort of size...



I would absolutely love too, the only problem is that I live in WA and we cant keep those...I new a friend that had the tank originally with fish in it and i kept teeling her that if she sold it, id have it...After a few weeks of saying it to her she rang me and told me i can have it, it came with a stand and i got the both for $500...I can upgrade my licnce in a few months to a category 4, then i can get them and start buying a few enclosures...Then I have to have that cat 4 licence for 12 months and i can upgrade to the top (cat 5), then i can move the ackies into there new enclosures and i'll be able to get: Stripe-Tailed Pygmy Monitor (cat 3), Ackies (cat 4), Short-Tailed Pygmy (cat 4), Black Tailed (cat 4), Goulds (cat 5), or southern Heaths (cat 5)...


----------



## Aslan (Apr 23, 2007)

Ah, didn't notice 'Broome' initially - such a shame. Ackies will love it though, with a nice hot basking site they will spend ages running around the cooler parts of the enclosure. My enclosure is still quite large considering how young the little guy is but he cruises around it all day so I can't wait to move him into my big display tank...

At least you still have a good variety of Monitors you're allowed - if we had the same strict rules regarding imports over here we would struggle...


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 23, 2007)

When i upgrade in a few months, would a couple of Ridgy's be able to co exist with a couple of Black-Tailed monitors??? Also, I am sorta lookin at moving over east, so maybe one day i will be able to collect some other species ;-) Either way, i have to do a bit more research before i get them, but ive got a few months up me sleeve yet...


----------



## Tsidasa (Apr 23, 2007)

i want some caudo's so bad =) someone post a pic!!


----------



## Retic (Apr 23, 2007)

Here's my new indoor monitor cage about 90% complete, it sat dormant for a year ....or two but is now almost finished. I wanted a bit of a focal point in our loungeroom.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 23, 2007)

wow, that looks good...what are the dimensions and whats goin in???


----------



## Retic (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks, I hope it will look better when it is finished.
It is roughly 2.3 metres at the widest point and 1.5 metres deep and 1.7 high. It is for a Mangrove Monitor and maybe a Mertens monitor.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 23, 2007)

WOW I love the mangrove monitors, unfortunately we cant keep them over here...you'll have to post pics when its all done and the new inhabitants are settled in...


----------



## Ricko (Apr 23, 2007)

very nice boa. amazing how many mangroves are going around at the moment.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

awsome set ups free rider and boa mertons would love that,u certainly will have a focal point there,mangroves would love it know doubt to,im deciding how im going to go with my mertons at the moment,before they out grow there current set up,i had something like that in mind,and free rider i love your set ups ,very very nice,wish i could keep mitchels in vic.
well i saw one for sale in a shop in vic last year,dont know how they could sell it as i didnt think it was on our permit system,anyone know any different


----------



## Retic (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks guys. Yes there are a few Mangroves around at the moment, I did really well with mine. They are a beautiful monitor and one I have wanted for awhile.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

there r a few mangroves available at the moment,would love to get some,will have to get a lotto ticket this week,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 23, 2007)

nice to see u getting back into the monitors boa,do u still have the heaths?


----------



## rajohn1 (Apr 27, 2007)

*Mangrove monitors.*

What prices are mangroves selling for?

John


----------



## Retic (Apr 27, 2007)

Richard, yes I couldn't stay away too long, they are addictive. Yes I still have the Heath monitor and it is thriving. 
John, around $1500 for an adult and slightly less for hatchlings.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

glad the heath monitor is doing well,there a nice looking monitor,and i can see the addiction,lol


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

what r mangroves like to keep,there a really attractive monitor,on my wish list one day,good to see a few juvies popping there heads up of late


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

Richard, I will tell you what they are like next week when mine arrives from Victoria. I understand they are much like any other mid sized monitor as far as feeding etc. Pretty placid too which is good.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 28, 2007)

What's the material you are using in your enclosure Boa?


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

Do you mean for the framework ? It is aluminium Qublock, you cut it to length and join it with the various plastic joiners to make whatever shape you want, it is very versatile and as some know I love it LOL.


----------



## dee4 (Apr 28, 2007)

Seems simple, where do you get it


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

Yes it is very easy to work with and is cheap. You can buy it at Capral or any good aluminium supplier.


----------



## geckodan (Apr 28, 2007)

dee4 said:


> Seems simple, where do you get it



Gary, theres a direct link on my website. Give me a buzz if you are after some.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

congrats on your purchase boa,and good luck with it or them,i think i saw them advertised,id love to see your finished set up for them


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

Thanks Richard, it wasn't the hatchlings recently advertised, mine is an adult male.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

was it from a james someone?


----------



## Zanejb (Apr 28, 2007)

Hey Richard can you PM me you email details as id love to get into contact with you about a gillens if you breed them as ive got a little female here thats just over a year old and id like to get her a male to put with her in the future. and at what age do ackies breed at? around 3?

And id post a pic of her but i have no idea how to post pics on here


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

Richard, yes it was.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

nice boa,i thought that sold ages ago,nice buy,he will enjoy his new abode,would love to see him in there when u get him,that will b awsome


----------



## Retic (Apr 28, 2007)

It actually did sell quite some time ago but the seller was extremely helpful and kept hold of it until my cage was finished. I wasn't prepared to buy it before I had something suitable set up for it and he was more than happy to keep it for me. I thoroughly recommend him. 
I will post some photo's when he arrives.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 28, 2007)

yeah he has some nice monitors,im meant to be getting some tristis off him,but car troubles have put it on hold in the mean time,thats nice of him to hold it for u,i guess u paid in advance of left a deposit or something,but still a good gesture on his part,you will b getting a nice animal off him as well,looking forward to seeing him and his new palace u have made for him


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2007)

Richard and indeed anyone else who is interested this is the Mangrove Monitor, he is absolutely beautiful and now all I need to do is find a female to go with him which I am lead to believe is not easy but I am a patient man.


----------



## mr burrito = god (May 2, 2007)

that mangrove is incredible, i hope you get a nice female for him good luck


----------



## Aslan (May 2, 2007)

Awesome monitor, is that full grown?

Any chance of a pic of him enjoying his new enclosure?


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2007)

Yeah he is incredible. Females apparently are slightly more common than rocking horse poo LOL.
Asian, yeah he is about full grown. I will try and get some tomorrow, he is asleep at the moment.


----------



## Tristis (May 2, 2007)

thats amazing wish i had one


----------



## Aslan (May 2, 2007)

Hahahaha, how has he been sexed? 

You could always buy those hatchies and raise them up...


----------



## Tristis (May 2, 2007)

hey boa do you have any more pics of him??


----------



## Tiliqua (May 2, 2007)

That's a nice Varanus Glebopalma. Is it yours, Auzlizardking?


----------



## Retic (May 2, 2007)

Yeah I have thought about those hatchlings, I would probably end up with all males LOL. If you handle adult male monitors they will quite often make their sex very obvious. This one is a DEFINITE male.


----------



## Aslan (May 2, 2007)

Hahahaha - Ok then, i'll take your word for that...

Yeah, I can imagine how impressed you would be finding out after a few years that all three were MALE!


----------



## richardsc (May 2, 2007)

boa thats a beautiful looking fella u have there,there great looking monitors,males r hard enough to find let alone females,lol,maybe some juvies down the track i guess,well i hope u can find that guy of yours a lass,congrats on your new mangrove,ive just squeezed them towards the top of my to get list,lol,good luck with him and keep us posted with him


----------



## cris (May 3, 2007)

boa said:


> Yeah I have thought about those hatchlings, I would probably end up with all males LOL. If you handle adult male monitors they will quite often make their sex very obvious. This one is a DEFINITE male.



lol i think he just likes you


----------



## freerider (May 3, 2007)

Ah Boa soooo jealous right now, I have been wanting some of these since the dawn of time...
Just noticed the hatchies popping up latley too......
Wish I had some more cash, hopefully I can get some sooner rather than later


----------

